# New York City - Cigar Dinner



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

TUESDAY JUNE 12 In New York at Grand Havana Room 39th floor at the corner of Fifth Avenue and 52nd Street

Sponsors: DAVIDOFF & BARCLEY REX

Price: $195 includes DINNER, DRINKS, 5 of Davidoffs finest cigars including 1 of their new 100 year anniversary cigars (which is a $30+ cigar and well worth the price).

Included drinks are all top shelf spirits as well as wine. Dinner (if anything like the last event) is soup to nuts (Filet Mignon or Salmon... all prepared to perfection).

VERY VERY VERY VERY LIMITED SEATING! If you are interested, cintact Barclay Rex.

I'll be there.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is the URL:

http://www.barclayrex.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That sounds so good.

I know you and Skipper are going. I wish I could go.

Maybe next time.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Wish they'd had it last week when I was up there!


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Went to the Barclay - Rex Davidoff dinner at the Grand Havanna Room last night.
Excellent food, sinlge malt scotch, good wine and smoked a variety of Davidoff cigars.


----------



## CDM Jr. (Mar 7, 2019)

*Tobacco Takeover?*

Has Davidoff taken over Barcley Rex?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CDM Jr. said:


> Has Davidoff taken over Barcley Rex?


You resurrected a 12 year old thread for that?:vs_laugh:
Google know it, use it, love it!

https://www.google.com/search?q=Has...x?&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Damn and I got excited about a possible get together


----------

